# My Failure: Don't Be Like Me



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I had a patch to repair on a popcorn acoustic ceiling. +3 the topcoat...let it dry for 24 hours...sanded it down....oh this still looks a lil humpy...I should coat this with 5 minutes easysand....its not totally cured but hard enough to scrap down the edges and spray the texture.......looks good I am happy......







......what's that noise???? KABOOM....the EASYSAND with the texture literally fell onto the floor five minutes later!!!

Apparently the dust from the undercoat doesn't help with adhesion.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Use taping mud*

:wallbash:

Another good case for using the real product - TAPING MUD instead of taking shortcuts. They put those adhesives in their mud for a reason.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :wallbash:
> 
> Another good case for using the real product - TAPING MUD instead of taking shortcuts. They put those adhesives in their mud for a reason.


I should clarify. I taped it with all purpose green. two coated with the plus 3, but the easysand is the only thing that fell out as it didn't adhere....Moral of the story if your going to do a decent sized touch up with easysand/durabond...you might want to get rid of the dust first.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I hear ya Cratter, not too often we need to worry about drywall dust before putting more drywall mud on. Sometimes taking the shortcuts (ie Durabond) just don't pay off. Thats why I stick with the basic muds. Fast setting compounds just for pre-filling. Live and learn.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

sounds horrible. I hope no homeowners or contractors were around to see it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Cratter said:


> I should clarify. I taped it with all purpose green. two coated with the plus 3, but the easysand is the only thing that fell out as it didn't adhere....Moral of the story if your going to do a decent sized touch up with easysand/durabond...you might want to get rid of the dust first.


 Cratter,,, I started doing this in the early 70's. I have NEVER had mud fall in the floor,EVER.

But then again,,, I don't use plus3 or try to top coat with hotmud.

You can try to Re-invent drywall all you want too,,, it is the way it is brother,,,,REALLY.

PS,,, if your gonna use hotmud,,,,use it start to finish,,,don't try to top lite mud with it,,,LOL,,, sorry,, I tried not to laugh, but thats dumb brother!!!

Hope you can salvage your rep with it tho !!!!! That is really ALL we have anyway.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

just re do iy, get paid get away and don,t look back.remember you can,t see it from your house!!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I learned the same lesson doing multiple coats of hot mud on a big fill. Cracked and popped clean off. It has trouble sticking to itself or anything else for that matter. Now if I'm coating anything but virgin board with hot mud it gets sprayed with adhesive first for assurance.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i add lot's of wood glue when it is over a painted surface


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I hear ya Cratter, not too often we need to worry about drywall dust before putting more drywall mud on. Sometimes taking the shortcuts (ie Durabond) just don't pay off. Thats why I stick with the basic muds. Fast setting compounds just for pre-filling. Live and learn.


I personaly don't use durabondo like you say, the stuff works for prefill just great and a set a tape up fast for a patch, no heat run 60-40 for taping and bead...

that how I do it:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Dunno that it's dust that caused it. Hot muds shear as they set. Something to do with a slight dimensional shift associated with recrystalization of the gypsum.

That 5 min stuff is magic for patching tho, provided you use it from the start.  I also add a squeeze of pva if working to paint, carpentaper.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I have had hotmuds bite me in the ass soooo many times it has only been in the last year that I have really been starting to understand them. I can't expect good results with adhesion if I do not add glue it has burned me so many times. The other thing is patience. I only use it to minimize trips to a job not speed up dry time.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> I have had hotmuds bite me in the ass soooo many times it has only been in the last year that I have really been starting to understand them. I can't expect good results with adhesion if I do not add glue it has burned me so many times. The other thing is patience. I only use it to minimize trips to a job not speed up dry time.


 Well said,,, it don't dry any faster,,,, it just "sets" faster.

Big differance


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well said,,, it don't dry any faster,,,, it just "sets" faster.
> 
> Big differance


Exactly


----------

